# The JUNE sales thread



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, didn't see one for June yet.

I have 11 sales so far today on June 1st. Surprisingly, one has come from Italy!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Woot! I was pleased and surprised to see the brown bar was gone today! (My sales flatlined toward the end of May.)


----------



## authorbethanydaniel (Jun 1, 2013)

Diane Patterson said:


> Woot! I was pleased and surprised to see the brown bar was gone today! (My sales flatlined toward the end of May.)


Same here. The last couple days of May there was maybe 2 or 3 sales. 3 buys in US, 1 in UK today!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea, I want to cut back on how often I check the sales. As of now, if I'm honest, it's probably 20 times a day (more?) I would like to have the discipline to check once a day


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

30 sales in total so far... way off from a month ago. On the positive side, my new book "Prisoner in Time" received three 5-star reviews today. That sort of took the edge off the low sales figures


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

already got fifteen sales and one return


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Off to a good start. The brown bars are gone for the US, UK, and DE stores.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I got 3. 

Update: I have 23. (21 Amazon, 2 DriveThruFiction)


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Time to celebrate--this is the first time my BBOS has disappeared on the first day of the month. 1 sale! 1 SALE! (I KNOW WE'RE STILL 4 DAYS OUT FROM CAPS LOCK WEDNESDAY, BUT I'M GOIN WITH IT. JUNE, HERE I COME!)


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got 5 sales so far AND a book coming out in a few days!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Twenty so far. I'm trying to get an erotic romance short story out this month while writing my full length. Wish me luck! STOP MY MAHJONG ADDICTION, please!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

The latest release has had 20 sales so far today--our biggest 1-day sales amount yet (laughable to a good chunk of you, I know. But I'm pretty excited!). 
Made more today than the most recent Amazon monthly deposit.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

My second consecutive day without a sale of any kind. This is spread over 9 titles, and coming on the heels of selling 350 books two weeks ago as a result of a Bookbub ad and 3 free days on Select. Select doesn't provide much of a bounce these days. But then, neither does anything else.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Brown box of shame for me. :/

However, last night, three of my substitute teaching books sold through expanded distribution, which is really cool!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

18 sales so far. Very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> Twenty so far. I'm trying to get an erotic romance short story out this month while writing my full length. Wish me luck! STOP MY MAHJONG ADDICTION, please!


*waves fingers* Yapple dapple! Your addiction is now stopped.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I sold a book in Italy! That's pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold well through May until the 27th  - since then nothing   Have I upset someone, do you think?


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I am so greatfull. I lost the brown bar two minutes after midnight in both UK and US.
I sold 160 books in the first 24 hours. And book 1 was number 1 in YA fantasy without a promo.
I say this because I want to remember and appreciate this. It's so easy to fall into the "but I want more" thing and I'm trying to be more 'enjoy the moment type' and I am hoping for big sales go us all


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still brown barring it, but I've got one book getting put back out there soon and another to follow not too long thereafter, so I'm hopeful the brown bar will go away soon.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Patrick Szabo said:


> *waves fingers* Yapple dapple! Your addiction is now stopped.


Thanks! I go through periods of this awful, awful addiction. And then I write like crazy. I have no idea why.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate the beginning of the month!! 
Can't help but feel like Forrest Gump – a disappointed expression, holding a handful of shrimp.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

The brown bar prevails.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Sold a RED MOUNTAIN in the UK. Enjoy, whoever you are.


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

No more brown bar, but a disproportionate amount of returns... Will returns from purchases last month show up on this months report, if the returns happen this month?


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Goddam brown bar


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

NathanHaleJefferson said:


> No more brown bar, but a disproportionate amount of returns... Will returns from purchases last month show up on this months report, if the returns happen this month?


Yes, unfortunately. I think they have 7 days to return a book.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

NathanHaleJefferson said:


> No more brown bar, but a disproportionate amount of returns... Will returns from purchases last month show up on this months report, if the returns happen this month?


Returns will often come in batches... Usually on Sundays! Have no idea why...


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Still rockin' the BBoS.    On a positive note, I've finished my 2nd short story and look forward to publishing it in a few days.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Stella S. said:


> Returns will often come in batches... Usually on Sundays! Have no idea why...


HOLY CRAP!! I noticed that too... and for me, they almost always come right after I've sold a hundred of one of my books.


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies on the returns!  When I logged in I had 11 sales and 7 returns.  If it was 7 of 11 that would be SCARY bad, but I sold several hundred last month and only 6 returns, but looks like today's returns were from last months sales.  Makes me breathe much easier :-D.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

It's like a bookkeeping thing, processing refunds to credit cards maybe and then drop the bomb on us


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sold 10 and it is day 2 so hoping a better month than May


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I still think that brown bar is Amazon's way of training us to not look at our sales reports so often. Excellent reinforcement--it's starting to become downright painful to click on the Reports button.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Got one in France for the first time!


----------



## Zachery Richardson (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesterday was the first day of the month, and happily for me, the first sale of the month as well. Here's hoping I end the month with 44 sales, which would double my sales from May, which itself was double the sales of April, my release month. I want to keep that pattern going.


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

Zero sales across 62 titles.

For those of you who are feeling mopy  ... there's always someone doing worse


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

NathanHaleJefferson said:


> No more brown bar, but a disproportionate amount of returns... Will returns from purchases last month show up on this months report, if the returns happen this month?


My brown bar on the US was gone before I could even see it, due to two perma-frees, but now I just got a return (yes, hit me when I'm down, wontcha?), so it's all NEGATIVE so far.

Turd Master, here I come again!

Or Turd Mistress?


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Avoided the brown bar for the US this month because I had a release last week. 
18 sales and 1 borrow so far. (My first borrow!)


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

6 sales so far.

Some. Day. I. Will. Sell. In. Hundreds.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Day #2 this month with the brown bar of shame...


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Joseph Turkot said:


> Yea, I want to cut back on how often I check the sales. As of now, if I'm honest, it's probably 20 times a day (more?) I would like to have the discipline to check once a day


Haha, I made a rule. Unless I have a bargain book or free promo running, I only let myself check between 7am and 7.30am every morning. I wake up at 7am, lean over and check on the iPhone. And that's it. Took a while to get used to, but I was at the point where I was checking them so often it was counter productive.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Day #2 this month with the brown bar of shame...


I love your new cover, Cherise, for How I Got Him... very nice!

I have 42 sales in the UK so far. That's so awesome - because all last month I only had like 85 total.

Germany - 2 

Canada - 2

I'm still rocking the top 500 on Amazon for Tragic so no US brown bar for me.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

As for sales, none on the 1st which was a shame, but three days in and I've made double figures. In the whole of May last year I sold 6 copies, so I guess I'm moving in the right direction!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Still nothing - have to go back to January this year to find a month without any sales in the first 2 days. No sales since he 27th May - shortly after I enrolled my 3 adult titles in Select. Hmmm.


----------



## Christy Dorrity (Mar 21, 2011)

So Amazon took my book off of permafree for a few days, and then put it back on. BookBub picked it up for their Sunday daily deal and I've sold over 21,000 copies in one day! Too bad it wasn't .99 eh? But that put my one book over 110,000, and it's listed as #1 on free teen and free nonfiction, and #2 overall! 

Has anyone else had this happen to them with the permafree?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Hurray! Paperback edition of When Least expected went live today, and Amazon discounted it already. Now, I'm waiting for it to show a tie-in with the Kindle edition. No sales for June yet, but maybe this is the impetus I need. (I also need a kick in the backside to get the sequel finished.)


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

May was one of the worst months for me and June hasn't started off well either 

At the rate I'm going I won't be able to catch up to 2012 sales


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

No bbos

and there is much rejoicing.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a new book go live on the first, so the US bar was gone within hours. So far I have six sales in the US and just lost my UK BBOS.

My site is seeing extra traffic today with the newspost flogging the new book, so let's hope some new folks decide to buy the whole series now.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Day three of the brown bar of shame...


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm liking June so far 

Not sure about rankings though. I don't know if it's these categories or what, but my ranking has slipped about a 1000 places despite my sales going up! Weird!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

headofwords said:


> Haha, I made a rule. Unless I have a bargain book or free promo running, I only let myself check between 7am and 7.30am every morning. I wake up at 7am, lean over and check on the iPhone. And that's it. Took a while to get used to, but I was at the point where I was checking them so often it was counter productive.


I forced myself to stop checking sales on my iphone and it really helped me to cut back on my addition. Of course that meant deleting all the bookmarks that I had, my browsing history and any open pages... plus going through some major detox lol. But it did actually do wonders. I offset my detox by thinking that I could check sales any time I wanted when I was on the computer. All it really took was two super busy weekends where I didn't have any time to get at the computer to completely break my habit.

I find I'm thinking about sales checking way less. I still sometimes get the craving when I'm reading emails on my phone but I have yet to cave.

Ugh. Writer issues lol. I will not at all be surprised if "KDP checking" becomes an official DSM-VII term.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Brown Bar US is gone!

Now I just have to hope it doesn't come back as a return. ;-)


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm at 80 today. I really REALLY want to practice self control and stop refreshing on my iPhone every few hours!   One of my goals sometime this year was to see if I could a whole week...or just let the time pass until I upload a new book before I check my sales! <3 #I'maddictedtorefreshingbrowser 

Congrats @trublue for the 160 in one day! I look forward to a day like that! Best wishes, y'all! 

Okay,...back to writing...xoxox


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

So far, 148 sales in the US (not including borrows) and 41 in the UK. Moving right along!


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats to everyone on their sales! 

It's brown bar all the way here. 4 days in and not one sale. Don't think I went more then a day without one back in May.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Brown bar gone.  One whopping sale.  Keep on keepin' on, as they said during the 70's.

Congrats to everyone here on the June sales.  To those still staring at the brown bar, hang in there.  Love will come.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> I'm going to try this. If I took all the minutes I spent checking sales and worked on book 2 in the series instead, I'd be WAY further along. LOL
> 
> I've been having sales almost every day on book one since it launched but nothing so far in June. I also noticed that my rankings in Author Central haven't updated since 5/28, so I'm wondering if they're having a technical issue/slow down with reporting sales.


It was hard at first, but mostly I decided to do it because I was getting fed up of all the little highs and lows. I don't sell much but I'd find myself checking every hour or so, going "oh!" at a sale and "ah!" at no further sales and I prefer to just have one big "oh!" or "ah!" at the beginning of the day.  I don't like checking during promotions but I do sometimes mostly because I want to know how many sales I'm getting to attain a certain ranking. I find not checking all the time helps me focus on other things though. Does mean I have one less thing to do on my iPhone when I'm sitting in the car at traffic lights ...


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only just got off the board today with a Book Basset ad. I never have MEGA months, but I'm feeling June is going to be dismal...for me, anyway. Must.Keep.Writing.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Finally ditched the BBoS yesterday for US and UK with 6 sales total.


----------



## britelord (Jan 21, 2013)

This is probably just a slow week for sales. The holiday is over. At least where I live the weather has been downright beautiful (well, except for the tornados on Friday...I'm in St. Louis). I suspect sales will go up a bit in some parts of the country either around the 4th when folks have an extra day off, or when the temperatures get pretty hot (around here, we tend to have streaks of 100's starting late July and into August).

My sales weren't superb in May--maybe one every other day. But I've sold 1 copy since the 1st, and I dropped my price this week (its a novella so I've been debating whether 2.99 was too high...thought I'd try .99 for a month now that I'm starting to get a few reviews in...)

Maybe slow sales is supposed to be motivation for writing the next book....


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I got a free Kboards Facebook spotlight promotion (normally $50), which went up yesterday. I lowered my price to $2.99 on Monday. Last night (after the promotion went up), I sold 15 copies. 

I'm going to wait a few days and see if there are people checking the Kboards ad for a while.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Just found out that I had my first sale on Apple! And I also had sales on Amazon + B&N - feeling giddy.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I got TWO KDP sales yesterday! I also received a check for 14 paperbacks that my mom hand sold, so now my June total is 16 all of a sudden.


----------



## Aducknamedjoe (Apr 25, 2013)

1 so far, which is pretty cool because it's the first sale since publishing last month that I can't attribute to friends or family.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

June started really well for me and has kept up, thanks to a permafree (best idea EVER for a novelette that wasn't selling) and a new release. 

Back in December, when I first started, I was aiming for 100 sales for the month, but only made 50. That was still huge for me, mind. 
Fast-forward 6 months. Day 5 of June (with several wonderful American hours left in it) I've sold 120 books across all channels. Small potatoes to many of you, but for me this is an achievement. Especially as I have yet to release a full-length novel, AND I write in a niche. 

What I've taken away from all of this: cultivate one name at a time. People will buy your whole backlist if you hook them with just one of your books. It's awesome!


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

I'm hoping to break into double figures this week lol  

What I'm most surprised about are my TWO sales from Canada!!! BOOM!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Just passed 750, about 90 of which are my original titles, and the vast remainder of which are my WOOL fanfic. 

I'm sitting on the omnibus version of that WOOL series, with plans to release it after the middle of the month sometime. Not sure what to expect for it, whether anybody will care or whether it will suck up the sales of the individual installments or what. We shall see!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Just broke 70 today, all US and UK Amazon


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

jasongurley said:


> Just passed 750, about 90 of which are my original titles, and the vast remainder of which are my WOOL fanfic.


After seven days, this is the fastest start I've ever been off to. I'm not selling dozens of thousands -- maybe one day? -- but I broke 1,000 books sold last night (which puts me over 7,000 sold since January!). I appear to be averaging between 165-170 sales per day right now.

Still brown bars everyplace but US, UK, DE and CA, though.


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats Jason! That's awesome! I read the Greatfall series. Good stuff!

As for me, still a brown bar at KDP but two paperback sales over at CreateSpace! Not terribly worried about the lack of Ebook sales right now. Got a review at a small but not insignificant blog coming up on the 12th, another on the 24th, a $25 ad on the KB Books and Tips on the 30th, along with the release of my sequel (I, Dark Lord) that same day.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

12 sales, one return, two borrows. Since the return was almost immediately after the purchase, and no negative review was left, I'm assuming this was a pirate buy.  oh, well.

I haven't really started marketing this yet. I'm waiting to get covers for the two short stories I'll be putting out (one of which will be free) - when I have all 3 books up and the free one has been price matched, I'll do more marketing, if I can figure out what will be good bang for the bucks.


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

On one book I got 20 paid downloads in one day (June 3 - 4ish).  Nothing before, nothing since.

On another book (just released June 5th/6th on Amazon) I got 3 sales. This book's rank is BETTER than the one that sold 20.  Why would that be?  Any ideas out there?  Both books are .99.


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

299 sales so far and 48 borrows. With 99 cent books, I LOVE borrows.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

After seven days, I'm still skidding on the BBoS.  

Congrats to all of you making sales and having a great month!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm doing about ten sales on Amazon US per day now, with a few scattered others on Amazon UK, Nook, and Smashwords.  One of my permafree books hit #3 on two sub-category lists yesterday, for reasons that I cannot quite discern.  

If things keep up like this, I might actually be able to live off of my book royalties alone by the end of the year.      Not really counting on it, since sales tend to fall off in the summer and all, but ... wow.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

beccaprice said:


> Since the return was almost immediately after the purchase, and no negative review was left, I'm assuming this was a pirate buy. oh, well.


Not necessary true. I once immediately returned a book I accidentally bought; mouse stood over buy button, not intended click by clumsily shoving the laptop aside, oops, done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, if someone pirates you, that's just another sign that you've arrived, right?


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

127 books in 10 days. My best pace yet. I am longing to break 400 in a month!


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

I published yesterday with D2D, and I have 16 sales now. It's my first book, so I'm basically walking around with my fingers crossed.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

jasongurley said:


> After seven days, this is the fastest start I've ever been off to. I'm not selling dozens of thousands -- maybe one day? -- but I broke 1,000 books sold last night (which puts me over 7,000 sold since January!). I appear to be averaging between 165-170 sales per day right now.
> 
> Still brown bars everyplace but US, UK, DE and CA, though.


That's awesome, great stuff, Jason!

Not so great here, running a Kindle Books and Tips ad at the moment which is a dismal failure, just 20 sales so far compared to 70 and 87 the previous two times. In very real danger of not breaking three figures this month. New series book out next with a bit of luck so that might perk things up a bit.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

235 so far. Hoping I can get 400 this month.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I published my first book exactly 2 weeks ago. I had 7 sales in one week, and then I had a three-day free promo. The promo finished on Friday, and I've had no sales since.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

615 so far this month. I'm really hoping to break the thousand barrier but my sales have dipped over the last few days so I might not!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Published on the 5th of this month. So far about 40+ sales.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done, KJ! You're well beating me out.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I put my new book in the series out less than a weak ago and it's sold 1400 copies so far.
I have looked at some of your numbers on here and I hope to do as well. 
Happy writing and I wish high sales for us all


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

With about 11 days to go (including today), I was at 2,850 this morning. Daily average has dropped a bit, but is still just over 150 books/day. Even if there's a significant drop in the next couple of days, it seems likely that I'll make it to 4,000, possibly higher -- which would make this my best month by 700 sales or more.

Still, I'm completely humbled by those of you who are selling ten times this much per month. I can only dream!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Very inspired by everyone's numbers!

I'm at 588 this month, my best by far (got picked up by POI for a sale). Would love to break 600 this month, which I'm on track to do...woo!


----------



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

I've sold 80 books so far this month. 54 ebooks and 26 paperbacks. I have a run of hardcovers coming in soon, 20 of which are spoken for, so I hope to add those to that total by the end of the month. I'm pleased with those numbers since I just officially released my book on May 29. 

However, all of the friends, family, and coworkers who were going to buy my book most likely have done so by this point, so now I'm on to handing out business cards for the book every chance I get. Had a door knocker come by last night to get signatures for an environmental petition. I gave him a signature and also one of the cards. NO ONE IS SAFE!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks to Kindle Books and Tips and Bookblast, I sold 171 books this month. Sales have stopped now, but I feel pretty good about those numbers.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

So far, 413 between net buys and borrows from all of my books.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Congrats everyone on your sales  .  It's my second full month on Kindle and so far I've sold 57 copies.  I only have a few titles though, both shorts, so I'm really excited about these figures.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Sales! There have been sales?! I thought Amazon was closed for the month of June. D***!

(Okay, I've had a few, but *sheesh!* June really ain't my month.)


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I have NO IDEA of how many books I've sold in June . . . I never look until the last day of the month! [Although I'll probably change that when my dog book comes out.]


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

Still skidding down the BBoS this month, but at least I got a review.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

I've noticed that my book is sticking at its current ranking and the ranking is about #40,000 but sales are dropping off and it still hasn't moved. I'm guessing that means that sales in general are dropping off.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Ranking takes a day or two to catch up with sales.

Better still: stop looking at ranking altogether. The only thing that matters are the numbers in the "Net Units Sold" column.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Ranking takes a day or two to catch up with sales.
> 
> Better still: stop looking at ranking altogether. The only thing that matters are the numbers in the "Net Units Sold" column.


*noted*


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

I am at 430 with both pen names. 107 under my PG rom com, new adult fiction and a nice 119 borrows and then 323 as Bella Bentley. I'm happy because 92 of those sales are at a $6.33 price point. The others are all 2.99 plus. I am typing this as my mighty leaf jasmine tea does its thing and I'm off to editing a 10k novelette that i'm itching to send to my editor asap to keep the series buzz going. 1 book left and the 8 part series is ready to wrap up into a 80k+ novel. Whoo hoo! I really am aiming on releasing several novelettes over the summer to hopefully avoid any major dips in sales. 

So, someone said something (Well many) say summer slumps are on the way. I've been self publishing since 2011. This is my second summer. You veterans, when do you start seeing the slow down and then the pick up? Or if you have constant releases every month...do you feel one can ride the wave and keep good sales? Also, I know there is luck and blah blah all these other variants involved, but just wanted to ask! Good luck everyone! <3


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

20 days into June and I've already sold more than I did the whole of last month (my highest selling month). I feel good about that.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm trying to train myself to only look once a week but... did anyone have really, really huge disparities in monthly sales when they only had one book out? (As in...downward?) I'm having a little bit of a sad at this point in the month.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I started a 99c sale from Wednesday this week to Wednesday next week. Came home to a sale today. 

That puts my sales on 9 for my first month.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Lady Vine said:


> 20 days into June and I've already sold more than I did the whole of last month (my highest selling month). I feel good about that.


Same here.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, man, sales are CRAP. It must be summer.

Actually, scratch that. Same time last year I would have been delighted with these sales.

Still, can't wait for September to come around.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Still, can't wait for September to come around.


Me either. I'll have three, maybe four novels on the market.


----------



## ZombieEater (Nov 2, 2010)

Due entirely to a promo that ran yesterday, my sales right now are at 660 for the month. My worst book (in the author's opinion here) just happens to be my most popular right now. I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm in the 3-digits with a promo coming up. Congrats to everyone on their numbers.


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't checked since last Sunday, but it looks like June is shaping up to beat the previous five months combined (although January was only 3 days worth of sales.)


I remember how much of a rookie I am when I ask myself, "What happens in September?"


So... what happens in September?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Joshua Dalzelle said:


> I haven't checked since last Sunday, but it looks like June is shaping up to beat the previous five months combined (although January was only 3 days worth of sales.)
> 
> I remember how much of a rookie I am when I ask myself, "What happens in September?"
> 
> So... what happens in September?


Same question here. Plus summer has been good for me - I think it's all the kids on summer break.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

I started with a bang ... well a small bang and now I'm dead in the water despite the new book coming out.
I sold two of those and one was returned shortly thereafter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Joshua Dalzelle said:


> So... what happens in September?


Mating season (for books and readers). It peaks at Christmas and tapers off until February/March.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

How is everyone's month rounding out?  I'm at 84 sales which I'm pretty happy with, this being my second full month with a couple of short stories up.  Hopefully I can break 100 in July with plenty more new releases.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not quite the only one who feels the summer pitch:

_Gadsby_'s had its slowest month in a while--only 8 U.S. and 4 UK sales to show for it. Meanwhile, a customer bought--and refunded--my _Reconstruction_ re-issue.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My June was a *slight* improvement over May, but it could hardly get worse.  Paperback activity has surprised me (better than I expected). Maybe that was also the boost for ebook activity.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Things started slowing down in the last week of the month, but all in all it's been a fruitful one. On Amazon.com alone I've sold more than I did all of last month across all platforms. I've also racked up several reviews, all favourable, and received a bunch of fanmail.

So, a great month all around.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Another slow down. 

AMZ US down by 24%, but AMZ UK only down by 2%. 

And on the bright side, less returns than any month for ages! So at least the people who were buying were satisfied and kept the books! 

And the coming quarter at Smashwords is a nightmare drop! 58% down unless one or more of the outlets cough up some of the money by reckoning time.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still looking at that brown bar. The good part of it is, it's training me to not waste time checking my reports. I figure that it'll create a habit that'll last, even when I do start selling. Maybe....


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

The last day of June and I'm up over $350 from the previous month (which was my best, though only fifth, month of self-publishing).  Can't wait to have that dough in my bank account come two months' time


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

6 paid sales via Amazon this month.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Between Amazon, B&N, D2D, and Kobo I'm sitting right around 580 sold this month. I don't know about the sales from Apple for the titles that I have on SW yet, but I don't usually get a lot there. This is my 2nd best month ever- boosted by several paid promos (Bookbub being the most notable.)


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I feel blessed that, at the moment, I'm just a wee bit shy of 1400 sales for the month, but I expect to cross that threshold by day's end. Most of that is from my novel _Sensation_ (which is #1 in several categories), but my other book _Warden_ is also ranking well.

This is just my second month with these books on Kindle so I'm kind of like a crack addict with respect to the numbers and checking them out several times daily (not to mention logging them into a spreadsheet).


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to wrap up this month with 8,322 on Amazon. My sales on other platforms aren't enough to bother counting.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm finally on the sales board. Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Skye Hunter (Apr 30, 2013)

I got 4 sales via Amazon this month  . Not great compared to some of the wonderful numbers here but I just started a few months ago so I'm glad to have anything.

I've also had a good month on B&N and other Smashwords platforms that well outperformed what I got on Amazon.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Having a personal banner month, thanks to my new release. Can't wait to see where it ends up after today


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Does the June report become available on the first of July? Or does it take a few days.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like I'll end the month around 4,700. Mostly across 2 titles at $2.99. It's been my best month yet.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Calling it at 314.  Down on last month but I've done very little in the way of promotion this month as I've been working on the next release.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Joseph Turkot said:


> Does the June report become available on the first of July? Or does it take a few days.


It's available on the 15th of the following month.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

At this time, I'm sitting at 1132 sales and 24 borrows for the month.  Four months
in to this adventure and I definitely didn't expect this number of sales.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

About 270 sales + borrows.
Best month so far (came somewhat close to being a four-figure writing income month).
Definitely beat all previous months combined in every way!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I'm still looking at that brown bar. The good part of it is, it's training me to not waste time checking my reports. I figure that it'll create a habit that'll last, even when I do start selling. Maybe....


Elisa, I'm looking at covers in a whole new light since the recent discussion on mine (now replaced). I cannot read your title in thumbnail size. That's a problem when trying to snag a reader's interest.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Jerri Lincoln said:


> I have NO IDEA of how many books I've sold in June . . . I never look until the last day of the month!


Me, too. It's the first day of July here in Australia but I am going to wait 'cos the last day of June is not yet over in US. JB


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like 35 sales total for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

377


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

Fifty-one sales in the first month...first week, really, as I only went live on the 25th. I'm over the moon.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Richard Tongue said:


> Fifty-one sales in the first month...first week, really, as I only went live on the 25th. I'm over the moon.


That's outstanding!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Richard Tongue said:


> Fifty-one sales in the first month...first week, really, as I only went live on the 25th. I'm over the moon.


Your cover reminds me of Duke Nukem.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Dara England said:


> Looks like I'll end the month around 4,700. Mostly across 2 titles at $2.99. It's been my best month yet.


Great covers, great stories, I'm thinking of lowering the price of my first fantasy novel when the second in the series comes out. It's currently at 4.99 and you're in the same genre as me.


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a little over 1100 counting print and ebooks.  Was 6.99 for the first half and then 4.99 for about the second half the ebook sales which made up about 90% of that 1100.

Also had 277 free downloads of my short story - but only 3 sales that I didn't pay for...(but I did get 2 really great reviews!)


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want to be included in the indie sales list for June, please fill out the form here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15INBYF97LgkTiGWZf2W2l2hcjZuKQovE5aU8j88o_Aw/viewform

Also, if you want to see last month's review, you can view it here:

http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/2013/06/may-2013-top-selling-indie-authors.html


----------



## rmoses (Apr 30, 2012)

113 across all channels, mostly on bn. I have one omnibus, one permafree, two paid novels, and two shorts out, and the first book to a new series released Friday, which I am hoping to get permafree soon. I love being able to finally post on this thread. The first month I published I made...$2.10! Watch out, hare, this tortoise is sneaking up on you one plodding step at a time...


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

My first book was released on June 8th. I'm pretty happy with the numbers. 

I had 39 sales with no promotion other than to my Facebook followers.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

497!!! Very happy.  

Daily average of the previous months changed due to an update from smash and so far this is what I've got:

January: 0.71
February: 1.46
March: 2.12
April: 5.73
May: 11.87
June: 16.57

Edit: changing the #'s thanks to a smash update.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Final Tally - 391 

Frustratingly close to my first 400 month. Plus side, no paid advertising this month. So best sales without paid ads is pretty good combo.


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

Kindle US: 35 sales
CreateSpace: 5 sales
iTunes: 2 sales
Nook: 1 sale
Kobo: 2 sales

For a whooping total of 45! 

April: 64
May: 80
June: 45

Here's to a brand new month!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

1118 across everything. My best month yet! 

I just need to get my ITIN sorted so I actually get paid a decent return


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> If you want to be included in the indie sales list for June, please fill out the form here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15INBYF97LgkTiGWZf2W2l2hcjZuKQovE5aU8j88o_Aw/viewform
> 
> ...


Christiana, I filled this out last night but had a couple more sales over night. It's at 1118 now for sales. Do I need to fill out the form again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Jason Eric Pryor said:


> My first book was released on June 8th. I'm pretty happy with the numbers.
> 
> I had 39 sales with no promotion other than to my Facebook followers.


Not bad for the first month!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

122 this month. It's about half of last month but I'm not surprised. I caught strep and wasn't able to hit a release date. Oh well. New month, new numbers.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Dalya sold 150 books.
Her naughty big sister Mimi sold about 10,000. (I had a big 99 cent sale on one title.)


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just shy of 1600. A big drop from May, but I had no new releases or big promo in June. As most of those were at full price, I'll be very happy if this is my new baseline. Plus I've a monster promo lined up for this month.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Elisa, I'm looking at covers in a whole new light since the recent discussion on mine (now replaced). I cannot read your title in thumbnail size. That's a problem when trying to snag a reader's interest.


Thank you--I appreciate that. I followed your cover discussion--and your new one looks so beautiful, by the way! Congratulations! I think I'll start with things that are cheaper to change, like the blurb, and work my way from there.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

964, all kindle.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Thank you--I appreciate that. I followed your cover discussion--and your new one looks so beautiful, by the way! Congratulations! I think I'll start with things that are cheaper to change, like the blurb, and work my way from there.


Is it possible to have your designer just change the font on the title to make it bigger and more readable? I wouldn't think there would be much cost in that since the art work is all done.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

759, with half of those coming in the last week following the launch of my latest book.

Hopeful for an even better July 

edit to say - this was my best month ever


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I sold 499 - That was 1 print copy, and the rest ebooks, and it was definitely my best month. 
Most of those sales were at 4.99, which also makes me happy =)

I'm really tempted to count the 14 paperbacks I sold to my mom and grandma ( they give them out to their friends ) just so I can say I broke 500 sales in one month.

Last month was  269, so I almost doubled May, which I'm thrilled about.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Kwalker said:


> I sold 499 - That was 1 print copy, and the rest ebooks, and it was definitely my best month.
> Most of those sales were at 4.99, which also makes me happy =)
> 
> I'm really tempted to count the 14 paperbacks I sold to my mom and grandma ( they give them out to their friends ) just so I can say I broke 500 sales in one month.
> ...


Put your business cap on -- those are readers sharing their love for your book. YOU BROKE 500!!!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

1094.

Basically, my baseline for what I need to pay the bills for a month, so I am happy.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Is it possible to have your designer just change the font on the title to make it bigger and more readable? I wouldn't think there would be much cost in that since the art work is all done.


Thank you! That's a good idea.


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

298 sales across all channels for June, about half of those were from my $0.99 titles. All the others were sales from my $2.99 titles. Hope July will be better since I just published a new $0.99 title and will be publishing two $2.99 titles. Good luck everyone! Hang in there until the fall folks...


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

600+ Kindle sales in June

Brown bar of shame today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like my June ended up at 4,236, which put me at 10,327 year-to-date.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had about 6000 this month across all channels.  A little more, actually, because my UK sales were like, wow. (Comparatively speaking).  This was my best month ever.  Last month I only had about 1200.  

This month it's all about higher prices... so I'll have a lot less sales.  Unless Tragic #2 hits it big at the end of the month when it comes out. You just never know from one month to the next.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I had about 6,700 sales, but they are decelerating rapidly at the moment, so probably 70% of those were in the first half of the month. I've got a new release coming out in the middle of July, so hopefully that will give me a boost.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

KJCOLT said:


> Great covers, great stories, I'm thinking of lowering the price of my first fantasy novel when the second in the series comes out. It's currently at 4.99 and you're in the same genre as me.


Thanks! You lower your price, I'll raise mine, and maybe we'll meet in the middle. LOL I'm wanting to try a higher price point ($3.99) but am nervous about how my readers will react. I've decided to save the experiment for my next series because I don't want to risk losing my momentum with this one.



Jason Eric Pryor said:


> My first book was released on June 8th. I'm pretty happy with the numbers.
> 
> I had 39 sales with no promotion other than to my Facebook followers.


Hey, that's a pretty good first month. Especially with no special promotions.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

#189 in June. Best month ever


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

11,450. New Releases are magic.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

93 sales in June at $2.99 or higher! Grateful!! Kudos all.


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

sarahdalton said:


> 1118 across everything. My best month yet!
> 
> I just need to get my ITIN sorted so I actually get paid a decent return


Sara, it's much quicker to get an EIN. You can get one with a phone call lasting a few minutes. Follow instructions at David Gaughran's blog: 
http://catherineryanhoward.com/2012/02/24/non-us-self-publisher-tax-issues-dont-need-to-be-taxing/


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

225 sales for me at $1.99....I'll take it.  Lots of great numbers this month.  Congrats to all!


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Deanna Chase said:


> 11,450. New Releases are magic.


I hope so. I can't wait for my second book to be ready to publish. It's getting there.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

193 paid sales for me. So happy to be selling stuff


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Small numbers for me this month. 
20k novella at $2.99 

4 on Amazon. 
7 on Apple. 

350 total since i published it at the end of January. 

That's what happens when I ignore it  . Working on getting more material out. Hopefully my numbers will be better in a few months! 

Congrats to everyone else


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

596 paid saled. A little worried about July though. no sales so far.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Totally awesome June for me, due to Bookbub featuring one of my books on a 99c sale. I sold 1,395 books altogether, with 1,023 of those being the one book bookbub featured during the time it was 99c, and 65 as follow on sales of that book at full price ($2.99)


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Dalya said:


> Dalya sold 150 books.
> Her naughty big sister Mimi sold about 10,000. (I had a big 99 cent sale on one title.)


wow. Mimi should buy Dalya dinner!


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

NathanHaleJefferson said:


> No more brown bar, but a disproportionate amount of returns...


I feel you there. It feels like I have more returns than purchases. An oddly high number of returns.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Linda Castillo said:


> 596 paid saled. A little worried about July though. no sales so far.


Worry not. Keep writing.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Sally C said:


> wow. Mimi should buy Dalya dinner!


And what's nice is, one of them is totally a cheap date!


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

June ended with about 650 paid sales on my novel. Around fifty paid sales of my other how-to books. I need to get the sequel through editing, but I am not going to rush it.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

7486 on Amazon US

I <3 Bookbub


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I just scraped over 10,000 copies for June. My most popular book (a 20k novella) is 99 cents so I'm not raking in the money unfortunately. That book did well out of the gate for zero promo. I also did a Bookbub promo for a deeply discounted 3-book bundle early in the month.

July isn't looking so sparkly.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, the list is up!

http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/2013/07/june-2013-top-selling-indies.html


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Great write-up, Christiana! Thanks.


----------

